# Rockford Sub Amps - Modern BD or resurrect my old POWER1000 Mosfet 4-Ch?



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm sure there have been tons and tons of threads about "new amps vs. old amps". I have a pretty specific scenario I'm pondering and a search for "POWER1000" didn't reveal any specific hits in 10 pages of results.

I have an early 90's (possibly late 80's) Rockford _*POWER1000 Mosfet*_ - the Handcrafted Fan-Cooled 4-Channel beast with the "Caboose" connector cover. It's been sitting in my closet since I yanked it from my 1987 4Runner about 15 years ago (4Runner is sitting in storage). I do have plans to completely restore the 1987 4Runner and use this amp in it as a "nostalgia build", but that will still be another 5 years away (at least).

For my daily driver, I already have a new RF T15001-bdcp (and an older bd1500.1 as a spare). I had a T20001bd but it was stolen, and replaced it with the 15001bdcp - not quite the same  It's a nice amp, but I'm pondering using the old POWER1000 instead. _ I'd need to get it re-capped and looked over, but that would be the case when I get around to using it in the old 4Runner anyways._

It will be driving (3) JBL W12GTi's (dual 6 Ohm coils) - so Impedance might be an issue on the POWER1000 unless I want to only run half of the amp bridged @ 4Ohms (3x 12 Ohms in parallel), or try to bridge each pair of channels @ 2Ohms (3x 6 Ohm coils in parallel - splitting one sub up between channels).

I know some competitors used to run the rear 2 channels @ 2Ohms bridged and leave the front 2 channels unconnected - supposedly it would put out the most power this way w/o hammering the power supply. But I'd be running front and rear in this fashion 

I did have some mods done to the amp about 20 years ago by a Rockford specialist in Houston. I believe he increased the Supply Rail capacitance in the PSU, and bumped up the +/- rail voltage slightly (more voltage swing) - this was said to optimize the amp for a single 2 Ohm Bridged load on the rear channels.

What are your general thoughts on the quality of Bass this classic A/B amp will give me compared to the more modern T15001bdcp (and T20001bd) models? From my memory (last time I used it 15 years ago), the POWER1000 was one heck of a beast for the low-end! "Authoritative" is the way I remember it. The impedance of my setup is making things a little bit of an issue though. Re-thinking my sub setup is not out of the realm of possibility.

I know the "All amps sound the same" debate runs rampant around here - and I'm certainly not in that camp  But it's been WAY too long for me to use my own recollection of this amp to compare to the newer BD series (and I'd have to get my POWER1000 re-capped just to make a 1:1 comparison - not cheap.)

General thoughts? I'll probably end up tracking down another used T20001BD unless someone talks me into resurrecting the beast!

Thanks for letting me ramble, and Rock on! :rockon:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I'm a huge fan of the original Power 1000 Mosfet, but as stated before by a famous former RF employee (had some hearse called "Terminator" or something like that ) ) the T15004 would spank the Power 1000 any day. Of course, the T15004 was a class A/B 4ch amp, but did over 1500w loaded down. The 1000 Mosfet is good for around 1200w total (600'ish x 2 at 4 ohms bridged). My reason for mentioning this is the newer vs. older amp debate, not specifically Class A/B vs. Class D.

It is always difficult to answer a question about what will work best for someone. What works best for me may not work best for you. I think it's important to understand what your goals are and assemble the amps with realistic expectations. Back in the day, the Power 1000 Mosfet's powered RF Pro Series 15's and 18's in HUGE boxes and were much more efficient than the subs of today. 

I would personally use the 1000 just for the cool, Retro factor. That said, if you are expecting big output from the JBL w12's, they may need more power than the 1000 can dish out.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

"The Retro Cool Factor" is indeed a point to consider. It seems like I'll keep the POWER1000 in the closet and use it in the old '87 4Runner once I restore it 5-8 years down the road. Talk about some old school nostalgia!  It will be re-united with a pair of ancient SPP-184 "Pro Series" 18"s (since been reconed, but still pretty nice subs).

I guess I'll track down a used T20001bd and sell the T15001-bdcp. It's doing alright, but just not the same beast the T20001 was (and I loved the sweepable bass boost as well). The T15001-bdcp is doing OK on two of the W12GTi's, but I know once I add the 3rd W12GTi that it will be lacking...


----------



## armyvet (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah hang on to the power 1000.as muich as i like the old school,some of these new amps are monsters.I have a power1000 from 99 or so with 16w or so on the birthsheet and its clearly doesnt beat as hard at the time as a big mtx class d did.got 4 18in kicker subs in basement.2 12s these days could prolly out do them.excursion is unreal now


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely keeping it - but in the closet it stays with the old POWER300 for now. For my current (new) install in the 2013 4Runner, I went with an ARC KS2500.1 (birth sheet = 2848 Watts RMS). It has not let me down - and I don't miss having any Rockford gear in my current install (a first in my 20+ years of car audio installs!).

I do plan on completely re-building/restoring my old 1987 4Runner 4x4 one day down the road - and the POWER1000 will go back into that ride along with the POWER300 and some Sony ES 7547/7527 goodness for a nostalgia build  Still have a pair of old-school SPP-184 Punch Pro-Series 18"s and some 90's MB Quart components waiting in the wings, too!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd use the Power1000 with those Punch 18s


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'd use the Power1000 with those Punch 18s


But of course! That was the original pairing from the 1987 4Runner install back in the early/mid 90's. First the 18"s were in a 6th order box that was like 17 cu ft and tuned to 25Hz/60Hz, then they were in a regular ported box that was like 13 cu ft tuned to 28Hz.

I can certainly say that I don't miss those mammoth boxes with my current W12GTi's in tiny sealed boxes  Cargo area - I can actually use it for CARGO! What a concept :laugh:

I also had a 1988 Mazda B2200 with a cut-through Snug-Top. Had EIGHT 18" Punch SP-818 subs off two POWER650's - 6.5 cu ft on each sub - sealed! That thing hit 15-30Hz like nothing I have heard to date. Was worthless above 50Hz or so due to the design and "floppy" box. I'd NEVER do an install anywhere near that big these days - but I still get astonishingly close with modern subs and crazy powerful amps in 1/10 the space. Love it!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Any pics of those setups? Would love to see them. 

Mmmmmm a Power 1000 and 2 Pro 18's. Lucky guy!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

there was a guy where I used to live with a small chevy minvan. He has a sun visor over the front of the windshield named "Bass Lord". he had (2) power 1000 powering (4) 12" punch pro. that thing was seriously loud. He would drive by the mcdonalds where I worked and the dishes would vibrate, lol.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

SUX 2BU said:


> Any pics of those setups? Would love to see them.
> 
> Mmmmmm a Power 1000 and 2 Pro 18's. Lucky guy!


Unfortunately - no pics  This was back in the early 90's when digital cameras were not common (or maybe not even available), and I never snapped any film pics of all the different iterations of my '88 B2200 and '87 4Runner. Stupid me - but when you're a punk teen all you care about is driving around blasting your system - and the Internet was not there to make picture sharing as "cool" as it is today  Grown a lot since then (myself, and technology in general).




minbari said:


> there was a guy where I used to live with a small chevy minvan. He has a sun visor over the front of the windshield named "Bass Lord". he had (2) power 1000 powering (4) 12" punch pro. that thing was seriously loud. He would drive by the mcdonalds where I worked and the dishes would vibrate, lol.


You are bringing back nostalgia in spades! The first time I saw and heard a POWER1000 was in Rockford's "The Punch" Astrovan that had *twelve* 18" Punch Pros on like 4 POWER1000's at an old _Thunder-On-Wheels_ meet in Webster, TX. I think I was 14 or 15 - and it was the coolest thing I ever saw at that age. Motivated with that system in my head, I got a job at a car stereo shop when I was 17 (amongst other odd jobs like delivering phone books and washing cars), and saved up the cash to buy a POWER1000 @ cost  Then it got stolen a few months later (no thanks to the stupid "ROCKFORD FOSGATE" sticker on the windshield and X-Tra cab windows and the "If You've Got It - CRANK IT" Sticker on the back window  )! Luckily insurance covered me...

Even before then, I had eight Punch SP-815 15"s in my closet when I was 15 - I was using them in my room off two Punch 150's off a crappy 30-Amp Pyramid DC Power Supply that couldn't even sustain one Punch150, much less two (had a battery, but it was worthless)! I was going to put them in my first truck - but my house was burglarized after my brother had a huge party - and all they took was my Rockford stuff. Insurance covered me here - and the settlement helped fund the next system that actually went in a vehicle. 

There's actually tons more to my Rockford and Car Audio history - but enough's enough for now


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Cool story. Would love to hear more. When I was 16 I heard a RF Astro van as well. In Canada they had a couple driving around the country and this one had 4 Pro 18s, 2 Power 1000's and I got to sit in the rear Recaro buckets while the Korbon (Canadian Rockford distributor) rep closed the door and pumped up the intro to Madonna's Vogue. I felt sick when I got out and I've never had that happen to me since then! I was in love with Rockford then already so it was amazing. But in Canada at that time, the Power and Pro stuff was stupid expensive. I got a pair of SP-412 subs as a Christmas gift when I was 16 before I even had a vehicle to put them in. They were $249 each then. I can't image how much 8 15's would have been! They were probably $349-399 each then. And a Power 1000 was over $4000 each  Pro 12's cost about $600 each. That's a ton of cash when min. wage was $5/hr. I don't even think I remember seeing anybody in the Edmonton/Central Provinces area even owning a Power 1000 except for the Rockford van.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep - It was expensive (especially as a kid!) - but luckily I was able to acquire most all of it used and in great shape. Plus working at the Car Stereo Shop when I was 17 also gave me access to dealer cost on lots of stuff and access to even MORE used gear! Even after I stopped working there, the owner still hooked me up all the time...

Through my 20+ years in Car Audio, I've generally purchased used gear and the savings really open up a lot of gear possibilities that would otherwise be "unobtainium" for me at new retail prices. Generally around 1/2 of retail - sometimes less. My recent install was a bit of a departure from that - bought lots of shiny new gear - and boy did my wallet take a beating!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice. We used to get hammered with the dollar exchange rate. Rule of thumb was Canadian cost was the same as US retail pricing  Made it difficult but that much cooler when you could show up with some choice gear


----------

